# Powder milk questions



## anticuchos (Dec 29, 2005)

For those who have tried powder milk, would you please answer some questions.  It's cold and gas is not cheap.  So I want to make less trips to the supermarket.  I don't want to buy large quantities of milk as I know it would not be consumed in time.  So my solution is powder milk.  Please keep in mind the milk is meant for full-grown, not the baby powder milk, if there are any difference at all.  I would like to know any pros and cons about the powder and liquid milk for those who have used it before.  Aside from the storage factor.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 29, 2005)

an old girlfriend actually preferred powdered milk. i can't stand the stuff; tastes too watery for me. it is supposedly much cheaper, and obviously easier to store. but as far as nutritional value, as compared fresh milk, it's identical.

i've heard good things about a brand called "morning moo" powdered milk. supposed to have the fresh milk flavor and texture, if you let it rehydrate overnight.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 29, 2005)

Just a thought anticuchos, but what about UHT milk? It does taste a bit differnet than the usual milk (that expires quickly) but I think the taste of UHT is much more pleasant than that of powdered. UHT also seems to work well in cooking to when you need "normal" milk.

I tend to use powder just for cooking, the same goes for evaporated milk


----------



## Alix (Dec 29, 2005)

If you mix the powdered milk stronger than the recommended portions on the bag it tastes OK. I actually mix cocoa and powdered milk to have hot chocolate mix around. I don't like the commercial stuff, we don't need any more aluminum in our diet. Powdered milk is expensive, but it has a lot of uses. I have a "Hot Roll" mixture that requires it.


----------



## licia (Dec 29, 2005)

Many of my bread machine recipes require it also.  I don't like the taste of the reconstituted milk, but had a friend who mixed it with regular milk and she said they couldn't tell the difference. I only drink milk with brownies, or a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. I do use milk in my cereal when I eat that, which isn't often. DH eats a good bit more cereal than I do, so he uses the milk.


----------

